#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Nam Prae Land for Sale

## cles

Nam Prae, Hang Dong
100 dalang wa: good location with large trees and view of small lake

----------

